# Is there a way to remove excess iron?



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I used mineralized soil and clay as my form of nutrients. I think I added to much clay in the beginning and now I have bba and brown hair algae. Is there a way to remove the excess iron?


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Frequent water changes? Although since it's part of the substrate I doubt there's very much in the water column which would make me think it's not the cause of your algae. Of course I could be totally off base also so hopefully someone else will respond.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Have you looked at what you get from the tap. Free iron from the city pipes can be troublesome as it is not chealated. I put whole house filters on my water supply. The dirt and sediment filters down to 5 microns and the carbon filter down to 1 micron. You would believe how much rust the dirt and sediment filter captures. 

I have found that BBA usually results from two parameters being out of whack. Like high iron and fluctuating CO2 or low nitrates and low CO2, etc.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

Knotty Bitz said:


> I used mineralized soil and clay as my form of nutrients. I think I added to much clay in the beginning and now I have bba and brown hair algae. Is there a way to remove the excess iron?


The only way to reduce the Fe in your substrate is to remove the substrate. If you keep your pH high ( 7-8 ) the amount of Fe in the water column is very low. 
My feeling is that the mistake you made was using a nutrient enriched substrate. This is something you cannot quantify like the water column; however, I'm sure that if you persist in making water changes and using a regular fertilization plan, your tank will work its way out of any algae problem.

I don't think any one really knows for sure what causes an algae bloom. They come and go for everyone. My feeling is that you need to learn to live with a continuous low level of algae in your tank.


----------



## Blackwater (Apr 14, 2011)

Try using rainwater for a few weeks. Also, I would highly recommend you get some floating plants. As they reduce the light coming into the tank thereby reducing the algae.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

Rainwater is OK when you use it with some tap water. It has very little useful nutrients and in some places it is very acid (most tap waters neutralize the excess pH). 
I've used it in the past with tap water but have since replaced it with RO water.


----------

